# HRT in Spain



## Enna1

I understand that HRT is not free in Spain to a pensioner - is this correct as I understand that doctors have prescribed HRT to a friend in Javea free. To buy its 20€


----------



## 90199

HRT is prescribed Free to pensioners, if you are from the U.K. and a pensioner, the department of health and pensions in Newcastle can provide you with the necessary forms, in Spanish, to enable you to enrol on the Spanish Social Security office in your area. This will enable you and any dependants to receive free healthcare and free prescriptions.

I am an old Git and a pensioner and have been down this very road, I assure you it is free,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina

All medications are free if you or your spouse is in receipt of a UK state pension and you are registered with the Spanish state healthcare system. The person who had to pay might be registered with a private clinic or Centro Medico instead.


----------



## Enna1

Thanks for your replies, however - although medication is free to pensioners I am wondering whether HRT itself is. I have all the paperwork I need and have trotted out to the doctors quite a bit when I first came to Spain as the doctor/nurse found I was border line diabetic so they have monitored me pretty good.

I have to say that the doctor and nurse speak Valenciano and don't volunteer any other language and we struggle with Spanish let alone Valenciano but we seem to get through ok. 

I did a health check sheet before I came to Spain showing what my health had been before I came to Spain with all the ins and outs of medication etc. and the doctor printed off prescription sheets for me to go to the chemist to collect them. Simple. But... the HRT - the chemist asked me to pay for it. I have looked on the internet for the drug and its an estogen hormone 

All the repeat prescriptions I get are on a white form with red print with the instructions for the various drugs but the HRT was printed off on white paper and all the print is black. I asked the chemist did I have to pay and he said yes 20€ and I have done that twice now. The form looks EXACTLY like the red ones with the information of what the drug is, how many days you take it and when it expires.

After my friend in Javea said she knew someone on HRT and it was free I started thinking why was it that I had to pay 20€.

I have found the language barrier quite intimidating actually -- there is a rumour around the village that she is very stern with English people but we have found her OK - even made her smile. 

Looks like I might have to tackle the chemist but thanks for all your help.


----------



## Alcalaina

Then maybe it depends whether you need HRT for medical purposes, e.g. if your family has a history of osteoporosis? Some people take it for other reasons, in which case it is probably fair enough that they should pay for it.


----------



## 90199

Her who knows everything has just informed me that H.R.T. is *Free* she obtains it on prescription!


Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina

Hepa said:


> Her who knows everything has just informed me that H.R.T. is *Free* she obtains it on prescription!
> 
> 
> Hepa


Yet another reason to move to Las Canarias ... 

Each autonomous community is responsible for its own healthcare policy, so it sounds a bit like the UK postcode lottery.


----------



## Enna1

*Hrt*

Yes, the doctor knew that I had had decompression of the spine last January, i.e. spinal stenosis which affects the bones. I will tackle the doctor next time i go to see her but the language barrier is a bit of a stumbling block. Maybe next time I go I will do a google translation with Catalan (that should get her going) Interesting that Alcalaina lives in the Canaries and his wife gets it free.

Incidentally, I went through 6 years of hell with the NHS with spinal stenosis - 3 doctors wouldn't let me have an MRI (had to pay for my own) spent hundreds of pounds on osteopaths, pain clinic in Liverpool said that they couldn't help me, first surgeon (waited 28 months for op) eventually bodged my back up, second opinion (Newcastle) said there was nothing wrong with my back until I went privately to Mr Shackleford at Spire in Warrington and that was a few thousand but I'm much better than I was. So you have to pay wherever you are, I'm used to it.

Even the doctor here has given me this and that that hasn't worked and have ended up going to an English speaking chemist for a remedy which *has* worked.

Just hope that I don't get any more ill 

Again thank you to everyone who has helped me get some sense out of this - I really appreciate it.


----------



## 90199

Alcalaina is a Lady and I am nearly sure that she doesn't have a wife, but lives not far from Cadiz

Tis me that lives in the Canary Islands and her who must always be obeyed get free H.R.T.

Hepa


----------



## paella

Can you tell me the Spanish name for HRT over here? My Doctor tells me only herbal remedies are available & I've tried those to no avail, If I know the name I can talk to my local farmacia about it. Did you manage to resolve the the fact if it is free or not, I hold a Spanish S.I.P card


----------



## xabiaxica

paella said:


> Can you tell me the Spanish name for HRT over here? My Doctor tells me only herbal remedies are available & I've tried those to no avail, If I know the name I can talk to my local farmacia about it. Did you manage to resolve the the fact if it is free or not, I hold a Spanish S.I.P card


terapia de reemplazo hormonal?

TRE?


----------



## 90199

Boltin Tibolona is what the boss takes for Terapia hormonal sustitutiva.

At the moment all our medication is free.


----------



## Alcalaina

_Terapia de reemplazo hormonal _or _Terapia hormonal sustitutiva_, both terms seem to be in use. A lot of doctors stopped prescribing HRT after the breast cancer scare a few years ago - maybe yours is one of those, in which case get a new one!


----------



## Solwriter

Alcalaina said:


> _Terapia de reemplazo hormonal _or _Terapia hormonal sustitutiva_, both terms seem to be in use. A lot of doctors stopped prescribing after the breast cancer scare a few years ago -maybe yours is one of those, in which case get a new one!


I would agree with this.

I would also add that, like their counterparts in the UK, some of these doctors are now recommending the use of Bisphosphonates (los Bifosfonatos) for those patients with Osteopenia (thin bones) or Osteoporosis.
_Personal thoughts only...._...
I would not touch any Bisphosphonate medication with a bargepole.

But if you are able to obtain HRT, you need to make sure you are getting the correct prescription, especially allowing for possible language problems.

Some medications will contain estrógeno y progestina, whilst others (for women who have had a hysterectomy) will contain estrógeno only.
The latter is definitely not recommended for women who still have a womb, because of possible links to uterine cancer (which actually appear to be higher than the link they found between HRT and breast cancer).

Most doctors will be aware of this and give you the correct medication, so that's just a friendly warning. 

Good luck!


----------



## 90199

Heyup, I'm glad I'm a fella.


----------



## paella

*Hrt*

Many thanks everyone!! After 5 years of hell, I hope to get sorted soon!!


----------



## Hollibobs

paella said:


> Can you tell me the Spanish name for HRT over here? My Doctor tells me only herbal remedies are available & I've tried those to no avail, If I know the name I can talk to my local farmacia about it. Did you manage to resolve the the fact if it is free or not, I hold a Spanish S.I.P card


Hi Paella,

Spanish for HRT is Terapia Hormonal Sustiva. Don't know about whether it is free or not as I am not yet pension age. I have lived in Spain for two years now and I am still trying to get HRT through my GP!! They try to fob you off with homeopathic stuff which like you for me does not work. The HRT I had in the UK is only available from a chemist in Gibraltar - GP gave me a prescription for it, I ordered the HRT, sent my prescription to them only for the HRT to be stopped at customs and returned to the pharmacy, as it contained drugs not licensed in Spain, so back to square one! Went back to my GP only to have the now familiar shrug and "No se" when I ask her if there are any brands she can prescribe that I can get in Spain!! If any ladies can tell me of a continuous combined HRT that I can obtain in Spain and tell my GP about I would really, really appreciate it - I feel unless I can give her a brand name obtainable in Spain I am really not going to get anywhere! Really hope you get sorted out Paella, let us know!!


----------



## CapnBilly

My wife takes a combined HRT. It's called Activelle, so you can just look it up on tinternet to see the dosage of the different parts. (as i think it low dose of one part).

We have a private prescription for it, although I have a feeling you might be able to buy without one. It cost us €10.13 ( I think) for a months supply. I would ask at the chemist.


----------



## DawnColin

Hi all, I take Premarin which is prescribed by my UK GP as I had a hysterectomy 9 years ago, does anyone know if this is available in Spain (prescription or online) please? I tried life without it for 6 weeks recently and the menopause symptoms that kicked in were pretty horrid, so when I move to Spain next year I am hoping I can still get them . Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina

DawnColin said:


> Hi all, I take Premarin which is prescribed by my UK GP as I had a hysterectomy 9 years ago, does anyone know if this is available in Spain (prescription or online) please? I tried life without it for 6 weeks recently and the menopause symptoms that kicked in were pretty horrid, so when I move to Spain next year I am hoping I can still get them . Thanks


You can definitely get it online (I just googled it) and you can almost certainly get it or something equivalent on prescription. Often they prescribe generic drugs rather than branded ones (cheaper) but the ingredients are identical.


----------

